# confused and unhappy



## geejay (Jun 9, 2012)

Been married for 16 yrs with 2 kids. He used to work in china for many yrs. Lately used his phone and found out that he's been chatting with china girls. Actually i dont know how to read chinese which makes it all the more difficult for me. He said they were just friendly chat and that he was just playing. Suspected a girl when I accidentally used his phone. He denies having an affair with her. I tried to talk with him and asked him to have a friendly chat with her true the internet just to kill my suspicion. He refuses to do so. He said china girls love to borrow money and it would mean trouble. End of the discussion n i gave up. And so life has to go on but till this time I'm not convinced at all. We still have regular sex he sleeps next to me when I ask him to. He spends most of the time watching tv and works 7 days a week. He has his dinner at home often though n doesn't go to china anymore. Lately he stared at a younger woman while walking with me for the first time. It felt like I did not exist and it was a big blow to my ego.I did not confront him regarding this. I need to hear the opinion of others. I'm confused and unhappy and physically exhausted and mentally exhausted. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ineptitude (May 30, 2012)

Whether or not he was "just playing," the fact that you can't trust him says a lot. And he won't talk to this girl in case she asks for money? That sounds pretty shady to me. Is he aware how much it has shaken your faith in him? 

As for him looking at younger girls, elbow him if he does it again. Tell him to stop looking for scooters when he already has a perfectly good Harley. 

He only sleeps next to you when you ask? It sounds like you guys have a lot going on and could use a couple of good conversations. 

Good luck!


----------

